# How many pin shooters are left?



## rogersaddler (Feb 4, 2009)

Just how pin shooters that are left it seems to be a dieing art here in Michigan maybe 4-8 shooters at our state F/H if we are lucky I remember when this was a large division. starting to date myself


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

rogersaddler said:


> Just how pin shooters that are left it seems to be a dieing art here in Michigan maybe 4-8 shooters at our state F/H if we are lucky I remember when this was a large division. starting to date myself


Some of the best in the USA are right here in the Old Dominion.
I would rank them like this from VA.

1. Tim Ewers
2. Darrin Davis (could be #1 depends on the day)
3. Jeremy Dean
4. Kent Stigall
5. Robert Tyree

That is my top 5 in Virginia

Could very well be in the Country!


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

rogersaddler said:


> Just how pin shooters that are left it seems to be a dieing art here in Michigan maybe 4-8 shooters at our state F/H if we are lucky I remember when this was a large division. starting to date myself


We've had many good pin shooters here in MD too. When I started BHFS and BHFSL were two of the most popular styles. Here is what happened:

1. We got older and the eyes can't see those small pins anymore 

2. Not many new Field archers want to shoot pins...they want to shoot the *BIG* scores like the FS folks do :tongue:

3. Not many differences between BHFS and FS anymore. Soooooo, may as well go all the way.........


----------



## red1691 (Jun 8, 2007)

The numbers in Ga. State shoots range from 9 to 5 shooters, Indoor, Field, International Rounds!
I was a cross over I guess, I started in FS many moon ago and changed over to BHFS about 5 years ago to shut someone up! I think I like it better, it's more of a challenge to work the pins than to just dial it in!
Besides when I go to the woods I use pins!!!


----------



## toyrunner (Jun 26, 2006)

Now that there is funny RED!!!!! Think of that... somebody doing something like that to shut somebody else up!!!


----------



## slowbowin12 (Apr 14, 2008)

I still shoot pins,tried FS but just dont like the way the bow feels. probally due to my lack of knoledge on how to balance it correctly. BHFS is very competitive hear in Virginia with the guys Vance mentioned above so it is very interesting here, you gotta be on your game at all times here to finish in the top 3.


----------



## dncx (Jul 11, 2005)

Probably 3-5 left here in Maryland!When i started shooting there was between 20-25.


----------



## red1691 (Jun 8, 2007)

*Come back!!*



toyrunner said:


> Now that there is funny RED!!!!! Think of that... somebody doing something like that to shut somebody else up!!!


toyrunner, put the pins back on and give me some more lessons for the State Field!! It don't hurt my feeling  If you beat me, Winner can buy the :beer::wink:


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

mag41vance said:


> Some of the best in the USA are right here in the Old Dominion.
> I would rank them like this from VA.
> 
> 1. Tim Ewers
> ...


there I fixed it for ya:tongue::wink:


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

X Hunter said:


> there I fixed it for ya:tongue::wink:


Always trouble:wink:


----------



## sharkred7 (Jul 19, 2005)

We only have about 7 in WI also. I love shooting pins. I have a hard time shooting a scope. Even if I shoot FS again it will be without a lens. I see double vision with a lens, can't figure out which one to aim at:tongue:

Even at our sectional a couple years ago there was only 7-8. I am goin to shoot pins one more year for sure. I shoot the same score pins or lens any way

John


----------



## CarlV (Mar 12, 2008)

mdbowhunter said:


> Here is what happened:
> 
> 1. We got older and the eyes can't see those small pins anymore


No need to go any further.

God bless the man that invented a bow scope and the super ball peep with lenses.


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

CarlV said:


> No need to go any further.
> 
> God bless the man that invented a bow scope and the super ball peep with lenses.


Ain't that the truth. Time is not kind to the 'ol eyes.


----------



## rogersaddler (Feb 4, 2009)

*how many pin shooters are left*

I do agree about time is not kind to our eyes.But there should be plenty of young people that we can get involved into shooting F/H shooting. And try to teach them the art of pin gaping, After all you don' use a scope in the woods when chasing after some sort of game.Unless they are shooting 3D. I feel that if we don't get the youth involved in field archery that this sport that we all love will eventually fade away And the only outside game left would be 3D. I have nothing against 3D I just enjoy F/H better. You know if you made a good shot or not. With 3D did i miss judge the yardage, pick the wrong spot to shoot at or Did I make a bad shot.You just don't always know when shooting only one shot at a time.

Happy Easter Everyone


----------



## rogersaddler (Feb 4, 2009)

*how many pin shooters are left*

Only 12 pin shooters left? I hope there's more left than that


----------



## Lien2 (Aug 4, 2005)

Not sure about field, but there are roughly 287 male bowhunter freestyle guys signed up to shoot MN state 300 this weekend! That's A LOT. :thumbs_up

Lien2


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Lien2 said:


> Not sure about field, but there are roughly 287 male bowhunter freestyle guys signed up to shoot MN state 300 this weekend! That's A LOT. :thumbs_up
> 
> Lien2


good lord man....you guys are still shooting stuff ukey:


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

CarlV said:


> No need to go any further.
> 
> God bless the man that invented a bow scope and the super ball peep with lenses.


...I can see the target fine, its the pins that I can no longer keep reasonably focused. While my spot hogg has 5 pins they turn into 25 different stars while looking through the peep.


----------



## Headshooter (Jul 25, 2009)

I was curious what kind of scores the good pin shooters are shooting.


----------



## rogersaddler (Feb 4, 2009)

Headshooter said:


> I was curious what kind of scores the good pin shooters are shooting.


In the mid 540s to low 550s. sorry to say that's not me I am in the high 520 to low 530s


----------



## rogersaddler (Feb 4, 2009)

ttt


----------



## sharkred7 (Jul 19, 2005)

rogersaddler said:


> In the mid 540s to low 550s. sorry to say that's not me I am in the high 520 to low 530s


That is a very few pin shooters! With practice upper 530's to 540ish is not unreasonable. To hit 550 with pins, well thats a level of shooting that only a handful can accomplish.


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

sharkred7 said:


> That is a very few pin shooters! With practice upper 530's to 540ish is not unreasonable. To hit 550 with pins, well thats a level of shooting that only a handful can accomplish.


I agree...550s are the freaks, not the "good" scores. I'd consider anything over a 530 to be way over the average guy and a 520 to be a good score.


----------



## dejo (Mar 12, 2010)

my first half round of field was with Headshooter, and he managed a 274 on pins. Imagine how embarrassed I was with my 214. but for only shooting about 1 month of my life I cant complain....yet.


----------



## sharkred7 (Jul 19, 2005)

Bobmuley said:


> I agree...550s are the freaks, not the "good" scores. I'd consider anything over a 530 to be way over the average guy and a 520 to be a good score.


Yea, what Tim Ewers did last year at Nats was crazy. The scores are getting better every year in the BHFS. There were several mid to upper 540's last year at Nats with pins and a few 550's sprinkled in.

John


----------

